# Attaccanti di Serie A migliori di Balotelli



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2014)

Non considero il valore assoluto, o potenziale, se no forse Balotelli allora è a livello di Messi e Ronaldo...

In questa stagione tutte le squadre di Serie A hanno almeno un attaccante che sappia giocare a calcio, chi da prima punta, chi da seconda punta/esterno.
Secondo me con uno qualsiasi di questi al suo posto il Milan farebbe meglio.

Atalanta - Denis
Bologna - Bianchi
Cagliari - Pinilla, Ibarbo
Catania - Bergessio
Chievo - Therau, Paloschi, Pellissier
Fiorentina - Gomez, Rossi
Genoa - Gilardino
Inter - Icardi, Milito, Palacio
Juve - Tutti
Lazio - Klose, Keita
Livorno - Paulinho
Milan - Pazzini, Petagna, ElShaarawi
Napoli - Higuain, Mertens, Callejon
Parma - Amauri, Cassano
Roma - Totti, Destro, Gervinho
Samp - Gabbiadini, Eder
Sassuolo - Zaza, Fluoro, Berardi
Torino - Immobile, Cerci, Meggiorini
Udinese - DiNatale, Muriel
Verona - Toni


----------



## O Animal (20 Marzo 2014)

Vuoi che ti dica, numeri alla mano, chi sono stati in questa stagione meglio di lui?

Tevez, Cerci e Cassano (Cassano non offensivamente parlando ma solo grazie ad un migliore possesso palla).

Considerando una media a partita solo Tevez perché Balotelli ha giocato 6/8 partite in meno degli altri 2... Guardando a tutto tutto il campionato come media forse gli sono sopra anche Peppe Rossi e Totti.

Vi prego fermatevi con queste assurdità...

Nemmeno Mandzukic e Diego Costa avrebbero fatto meglio di lui in questo Milan.


----------



## gabuz (20 Marzo 2014)

Senza offesa ma scrivi "Secondo me con uno qualsiasi di questi al suo posto il Milan farebbe meglio" e poi nella lista vedo gente tipo Bianchi, Milito, Floro Flores, Bergessio, Meggiorini ecc... Mi sembrava di giocare a trova l'intruso


----------



## Denni90 (20 Marzo 2014)

mi sono fermato a bianchi... se guardate la proporzioni minuti giocati gol segnati balo è sicuramente nella top 5 ... poi è vero che quest anno andrebbe preso a scarpate in faccia però dai...nn esageriamo...bianchi!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2014)

Le statistiche contano fino a un certo punto, O'Animal. Per esempio vorrei sapere quanto ha passeggiato Balotelli in Milan Parma, quanti chilometri ha percorso? A che velocità? Passeggiava per poi essere lucido nel tirare le punizioni... ehm... sbagliate di 20 metri, o quel tiro che ha potuto fare dopo 5 passi, incontrastato per spararla fuori di 15 metri? Sì, batte bene i rigori, bravo. Tiene palla e cade a terra, o la passa indietro, bella statistica.

Gabuz, sì alcuni sono un pò al limite... ma anche quelli sanno giocare a calcio meglio di lui, almeno come senso della posizione e intelligenza tattica.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> mi sono fermato a bianchi... se guardate la proporzioni minuti giocati gol segnati balo è sicuramente nella top 5 ... poi è vero che quest anno andrebbe preso a scarpate in faccia però dai...nn esageriamo...bianchi!!



Ok, togli Bianchi. Ma vedi che non ho messo Aquafresca. Volevo mettere un giocatore per squadra almeno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Marzo 2014)

Più forti di Balotelli: Higuain, Tevez, Rossi, Palacio, Llorente, Gomez.

Se poi parliamo chi gioca più per la squadra di lui la lista si allunga di molto.


----------



## O Animal (20 Marzo 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Le statistiche contano fino a un certo punto, O'Animal. Per esempio vorrei sapere quanto ha passeggiato Balotelli in Milan Parma, quanti chilometri ha percorso? A che velocità? Passeggiava per poi essere lucido nel tirare le punizioni... ehm... sbagliate di 20 metri, o quel tiro che ha potuto fare dopo 5 passi, incontrastato per spararla fuori di 15 metri? Sì, batte bene i rigori, bravo. Tiene palla e cade a terra, o la passa indietro, bella statistica.



Mi dispiace contraddirti perché ti vedo bello convinto... Non ho assolutamente un amore personale per Balotelli, le statistiche guardano gli stessi dati per tutti quanti, C.Ronaldo, Rooney, Alaba e Constant... Guardano a tutto, corsa, passaggi, falli, tiri, starnuti, utilità in campo, ecc. ecc.

Mettersi le fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi non serve a molto... Basta essere onesti e dire che il Milan quest'anno ha fatto pietà e Balotelli non ha saputo salvare la nave che affondava (e vorrei far notare che nemmeno Messi avrebbe potuto fare molto in questo Milan) ma da qui a dire che tutti quei brocchi sono stati meglio di lui mi fa dire che forse dovresti cominciare a guardare qualche altra partita e non solo quelle del Milan e vedere veramente come giocano quei giocatori, guardando ogni singolo movimento, ogni singolo controllo palla, ogni passaggio, ogni tiro ed ogni starnuto... Ti assicuro che a conti fatti la realtà è quella che ti ho scritto qui sopra...


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Marzo 2014)

Più forti di Balotelli in serie A: nessuno


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace contraddirti perché ti vedo bello convinto... Non ho assolutamente un amore personale per Balotelli, le statistiche guardano gli stessi dati per tutti quanti, C.Ronaldo, Rooney, Alaba e Constant... Guardano a tutto, corsa, passaggi, falli, tiri, starnuti, utilità in campo, ecc. ecc.
> 
> Mettersi le fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi non serve a molto... Basta essere onesti e dire che il Milan quest'anno ha fatto pietà e Balotelli non ha saputo salvare la nave che affondava (e vorrei far notare che nemmeno Messi avrebbe potuto fare molto in questo Milan) ma da qui a dire che tutti quei brocchi *sono stati meglio di lui* mi fa dire che forse dovresti cominciare a guardare qualche altra partita e non solo quelle del Milan e vedere veramente come giocano quei giocatori, guardando ogni singolo movimento, ogni singolo controllo palla, ogni passaggio, ogni tiro ed ogni starnuto... Ti assicuro che a conti fatti la realtà è quella che ti ho scritto qui sopra...



Non dico che siano stati meglio di lui, ma che il Milan farebbe meglio con quelli. E che i tifosi delle altre squadre difficilmente scambierebbero il proprio attaccante con Balotelli, giusto il Bologna e il Catania. 
Se Balotelli ha una buona statistica è perchè ha una squadra che gioca per lui. Le occasioni che ha non se le guadagna mai da solo, per poi saltare l'uomo e tirare, e non detta nemmeno il passaggio in profondità. Le occasioni le ha perchè gli passano la palla. Vorrei vedere Balotelli in un Chievo cosa combina, manterrebbe la stessa statistica secondo te??

Poi con Pazzini chissà perchè si gioca pure meglio. Se sei onesto devi riconoscere che il Milan va male anche per colpa di Balotelli. E che il Milan migliore era quello col Faraone, giusto fino all'arrivo del Balo, da lì in poi ha iniziato a peggiorare sempre di più. Fino allo schifo degli ultimi mesi.


----------



## arcanum (20 Marzo 2014)

Solo Higuain e Tevez


----------



## Dexter (20 Marzo 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non considero il valore assoluto, o potenziale, se no forse Balotelli allora è a livello di Messi e Ronaldo...
> 
> In questa stagione tutte le squadre di Serie A hanno almeno un attaccante che sappia giocare a calcio, chi da prima punta, chi da seconda punta/esterno.
> Fiorentina - Rossi
> ...


Questi giocano tutti molto meglio di Balotelli. Se poi facciamo un discorso generale in valore assoluto,allora sono superiori Higuain,Tevez,Rossi,Palacio,Gomez...Escludendo seconde punte tipo Cerci e Mertens. Se invece si discute di disciplina tattica e gioco corale,allora Denis e Pazzini gli danno le piste. Anche Meggiorini.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Marzo 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non considero il valore assoluto, o potenziale, se no forse Balotelli allora è a livello di Messi e Ronaldo...
> 
> In questa stagione tutte le squadre di Serie A hanno almeno un attaccante che sappia giocare a calcio, chi da prima punta, chi da seconda punta/esterno.
> Secondo me con uno qualsiasi di questi al suo posto il Milan farebbe meglio.
> ...





una boiata immensa...che manco Galliani avrebbe il coraggio di dire.. ma per favore..


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2014)

Higuain, Tevez e Palacio sicuramente. Sono stati veri e propri trascinatori per la loro squadra. Cosa che non fa Balotelli.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Questi giocano tutti molto meglio di Balotelli. Se poi facciamo un discorso generale in valore assoluto,allora sono superiori Higuain,Tevez,Rossi,Palacio,Gomez...Escludendo seconde punte tipo Cerci e Mertens. Se invece si discute di disciplina tattica e gioco corale,allora Denis e Pazzini gli danno le piste. Anche Meggiorini.



Hai centrato bene la situazione.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> una boiata immensa...che manco Galliani avrebbe il coraggio di dire.. ma per favore..




Hai presente il gol di Zaza a Napoli? L'avesse fatto il Balo si griderebbe al pallone d'oro.

Poi secondo te i Genoani scambierebbero il Gila con Balotelli? Quelli della Samp con Gabbiadini? I bergamaschi con Denis? I veronesi con Toni? Altro che boiate, Balotelli è una specie di disgrazia purtroppo. E io erano anni che pregavo venisse al Milan.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Marzo 2014)

ma stiamo parlando di gente migliore di lui in quanto giocare a calcio o a fare i tweet ??? perché a volte ho dubbi che Balotelli sia un giocatore di calcio, probabilmente non lo è... 

è un fake


----------



## vota DC (20 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Vuoi che ti dica, numeri alla mano, chi sono stati in questa stagione meglio di lui?
> 
> Tevez, Cerci e Cassano (Cassano non offensivamente parlando ma solo grazie ad un migliore possesso palla).



Numeri alla mano Toni ha fatto meglio di Cerci. Se invece bisogna valutare la situazione dei compagni allora Toni non è così fenomenale (ha compagni fortissimi benché meno costosi di quelli di Balotelli) ma Paloschi con i somari dietro che non lo aiutano ha praticamente salvato da solo (salvo sorprese) il Chievo dalla retrocessione.


----------



## O Animal (20 Marzo 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non dico che siano stati meglio di lui, ma che il Milan farebbe meglio con quelli. E che i tifosi delle altre squadre difficilmente scambierebbero il proprio attaccante con Balotelli, giusto il Bologna e il Catania.
> Se Balotelli ha una buona statistica è perchè ha una squadra che gioca per lui. Le occasioni che ha non se le guadagna mai da solo, per poi saltare l'uomo e tirare, e non detta nemmeno il passaggio in profondità. Le occasioni le ha perchè gli passano la palla. Vorrei vedere Balotelli in un Chievo cosa combina, manterrebbe la stessa statistica secondo te??
> 
> Poi con Pazzini chissà perchè si gioca pure meglio. Se sei onesto devi riconoscere che il Milan va male anche per colpa di Balotelli. E che il Milan migliore era quello col Faraone, giusto fino all'arrivo del Balo, da lì in poi ha iniziato a peggiorare sempre di più. Fino allo schifo degli ultimi mesi.



Visto come giocano Verona, Chievo, Bologna, Catania, ecc. sono convinto che Balotelli avrebbe segnato almeno 4/5 gol in più, semplicemente per il fatto di avere una squadra dietro e non un colabrodo senza senso... Il Milan non gioca per Balotelli.. Il Milan non gioca. Se Balotelli ha statistiche decenti è solo grazie al poco che fa lui, hai fatto male a citare Pazzini perché quando quest'ultimo ha giocato ha fatto sicuramente peggio di Balotelli sia da un punto di vista realizzativo (1 solo gol) che di risultato di squadra (2 sconfitte, 1 pareggio e 1 vittoria non di certo grazie a lui).

Soffermarsi su Balotelli è assurdo... Facciamo l'elenco dei giocatori che hanno giocato meglio degli altri 30 che abbiamo in rosa... Sarebbe una lista infinita...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Marzo 2014)

Giudizio per me affrettato perché nella nostra squadra faticherebbe pure CR7. Non basta avere una attaccante bravo, serve anche la squadra che gli gira intorno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Marzo 2014)

sulla carta solo higuain è più forte di lui ma solo sulla carta purtroppo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Marzo 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Questi giocano tutti molto meglio di Balotelli. Se poi facciamo un discorso generale in valore assoluto,allora sono superiori Higuain,Tevez,Rossi,Palacio,Gomez...Escludendo seconde punte tipo Cerci e Mertens. Se invece si discute di disciplina tattica e gioco corale,allora Denis e Pazzini gli danno le piste. Anche Meggiorini.



a livello tattico e di gioco corale è forse uno dei più scarsi in circolazione, se il calcio fosse uno sport individuale sarebbe superiore a a tutti.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Marzo 2014)

E' una trollata?


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Marzo 2014)

Bah, state trattando Mario come una pippa qualsiasi.......


----------



## 666psycho (20 Marzo 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Hai presente il gol di Zaza a Napoli? L'avesse fatto il Balo si griderebbe al pallone d'oro.
> 
> Poi secondo te i Genoani scambierebbero il Gila con Balotelli? Quelli della Samp con Gabbiadini? I bergamaschi con Denis? I veronesi con Toni? Altro che boiate, Balotelli è una specie di disgrazia purtroppo. E io erano anni che pregavo venisse al Milan.



sono sicuro che lo scambierebbero... Nessuno degli attaccanti citati farebbe molto meglio di Balotelli, perché come hanno detto altri, il Milan non ha gioco, ed é difficile per un attaccante fare bene in una squadra del genere. Certo Balo hai suoi difetti, ma non penso che gente come bianchi, gabbiadini, denis, bergessio, paulinho..etc etc.. avrebbero fatto meglio... sono sicuro che manco Rooney,Ronaldo farebbe tanto meglio in questo contesto... quello che é sicuro e che Balo avrebbe potuto fare meglio.. adesso immaginare il Milan con un bianchi di turno al posto di Balo é una boiata.. ma questo é il mio parere e rispetto il tuo...hai visto Matri?? un esempio.. lui sa giocare nella profondità..ma nel milan é stato uno scempio..


----------



## Butcher (20 Marzo 2014)

Con tutto il rispetto, preferire Bianchi a Balotelli è da censura.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Marzo 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E' una trollata?



Penso che il topic si riferisca a giocatori valutati in base a gioco di squadra, corale e a livello tattico. Non penso che l'amico voglia dire che Gabbiadini è più forte di Balotelli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2014)

Higuain, Tevez, Rossi e ovviamente Totti


----------



## prebozzio (20 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Penso che il topic si riferisca a giocatori valutati in base a gioco di squadra, corale e a livello tattico. Non penso che l'amico voglia dire che Gabbiadini è più forte di Balotelli.


Ha detto che il Milan farebbe meglio con Zazà o Floro Flores...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Marzo 2014)

Ho smesso di leggere a "Rolando Bianchi", tipo ce l'ho al fantacalcio prima del cambio in panchina del Bologna era riserva fissa ora che gioca ha una media che si aggira tra il 4.5 e il 5 non segna manco a porta vuota e viene sostituito tutte le partite da Moscardelli che più che calciatore definirei showman


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Marzo 2014)

Sapevo di non dover mettere Bianchi... Ma oggi cambierei Balo anche per Aquafresh. Ma se non altro Bianchi qualche gol di testa lo ha fatto in carriera, Mario quando mai, gli manca la testa letteralmente.


----------



## tequilad (21 Marzo 2014)

Ma non scherziamo dai...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Denis
> Bologna - Bianchi
> Cagliari - Pinilla, Ibarbo
> Catania - Bergessio
> ...


In verde gli attaccanti ai quali è superiore, in blu gli attaccanti rispetto ai quali è sullo stesso livello, in rosso gli attaccanti che gli sono nettamente superiori.


----------



## tequilad (21 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In verde gli attaccanti ai quali è superiore, in blu gli attaccanti rispetto ai quali è sullo stesso livello, in rosso gli attaccanti che gli sono nettamente superiori.



Va bene "odiare" un giocatore...ma dire che Balotelli sia agli stessi livelli di Denis, Gilardino, Paulinho, Destro, Klose, Immobile, Toni, Di Natale è assurdo dai...


----------



## colcuoresivince (21 Marzo 2014)

Che discussione senza senso, come si possono scrivere certe cose.
Avrà una testa vuota ma da quando è arrivato ha quasi sempre giocato bene e la squadra di certo non l'aiuta.


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Marzo 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Va bene "odiare" un giocatore...ma dire che Balotelli sia agli stessi livelli di Denis, Gilardino, Paulinho, Destro, Klose, Immobile, Toni, Di Natale è assurdo dai...



Il livello è quello che si dimostra sul campo, non sulla carta. Sulla carta balotelli è meglio di questi. Sul campo, ha dimostrato di essere peggio. Per cui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Va bene "odiare" un giocatore...ma dire che Balotelli sia agli stessi livelli di Denis, Gilardino, Paulinho, Destro, Klose, Immobile, Toni, Di Natale è assurdo dai...


Ma per cosa Teq? Per potenzialità? Per potenzialità Balotelli vale Ibrahimovic, per realtà effettuale non vale più di quelli che ho colorato in blu.


----------



## tequilad (21 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma per cosa Teq? Per potenzialità? Per potenzialità Balotelli vale Ibrahimovic, per realtà effettuale non vale più di quelli che ho colorato in blu.



Per i numeri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Per i numeri


Se andiamo a guardare esclusivamente i numeri quelli in blu hanno fatto quanto Mario, forse soltanto Klose e Di Natale gli restano sotto. Se poi guardo l'atteggiamento e l'importanza per la squadra Balotelli sta sotto anche a tanti blu.


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2014)

Più forti di Mario? Pochi, pochissimi. 

Senza dubbio Tevez, Rossi ed Higuain. Forse forse Llorente.


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se andiamo a guardare esclusivamente i numeri quelli in blu hanno fatto quanto Mario, forse soltanto Klose e Di Natale gli restano sotto. Se poi guardo l'atteggiamento e l'importanza per la squadra Balotelli sta sotto anche a tanti blu.



Guardando esclusivamente i numeri, vedi tabelle sotto:


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

Ordinandoli per le prestazioni a tutto tondo (fase difensiva, fase di possesso, fase offensiva):







Ordinandoli esclusivamente per i numeri offensivi:


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Marzo 2014)

Rossi, Tevez, Higuain, Gomez, Palacio, Totti, Cassano, Cerci e Toni sono migliori di Balotelli.
Non del Balotelli potenziale ma di quello reale.


----------



## vota DC (21 Marzo 2014)

Non capisco. Secondo le tabelle Balotelli senza fare gol aiuta di più la fase offensiva di chi segna di più con centrocampisti d'appoggio scarsi e senza basarsi sui rigori. Ma è diventato assistman?


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non capisco. Secondo le tabelle Balotelli senza fare gol aiuta di più la fase offensiva di chi segna di più con centrocampisti d'appoggio scarsi e senza basarsi sui rigori. Ma è diventato assistman?



Beh non mi sembra che i nostri centrocampisti d'appoggio siano quelli del Real Madrid... 

Comunque i suoi 3 assist li ha fatti e ha messo anche 15 palle da buttare in porta che i famosi centrocampisti non hanno saputo ottimizzare... Detto ciò è più in alto anche perché in proporzione ai gol segnati ha sprecato meno palloni rispetto ad altri... Sappiamo bene quanti assist decenti ha ricevuto...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ordinandoli per le prestazioni a tutto tondo (fase difensiva, fase di possesso, fase offensiva):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Su cosa si basano questi dati? I punti su quale criterio vengono assegnati? Se prendo un banalissimo Paulinho vedo che ha fatto 11 goal proprio come Balotelli, perché Balotelli dovrebbe stare sopra?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Beh non mi sembra che i nostri centrocampisti d'appoggio siano quelli del Real Madrid...
> 
> Comunque i suoi 3 assist li ha fatti e ha messo anche *15 palle da buttare in porta* che i famosi centrocampisti non hanno saputo ottimizzare... Detto ciò è più in alto anche perché in proporzione ai gol segnati *ha sprecato meno palloni* rispetto ad altri... Sappiamo bene quanti assist decenti ha ricevuto...



Ma bisogna vedere ste 15 palle come le ha messe. Se era giusto metterle in quel modo, o se poteva fare altro.
Anche nello spreco dei palloni, bisogna vedere come si sprecano, se per fare un movimento giusto che può portare ad una buona azione, c'è modo e modo insomma.

A difesa sua c'è da dire che lo fermano quasi sempre col fallo, se no ti va via.


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Su cosa si basano questi dati? I punti su quale criterio vengono assegnati? Se prendo un banalissimo Paulinho vedo che ha fatto 11 goal proprio come Balotelli, perché Balotelli dovrebbe stare sopra?



Non si basano solo sui gol ma su tutto quanto... Assist, palloni giocati, passaggi eseguiti, passaggi sbagliati, tiri in porta, tiri in curva, ammonizioni, colpi di testa, contrasti vinti, contrasti persi, ecc. ecc.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non si basano solo sui gol ma su tutto quanto... Assist, palloni giocati, passaggi eseguiti, passaggi sbagliati, tiri in porta, tiri in curva, ammonizioni, colpi di testa, contrasti vinti, contrasti persi, ecc. ecc.



Anche un assist effettuato può essere un errore. Così come un tiro fatto in porta può essere un errore perchè era meglio l'assist. Ma statisticamente aumentano il punteggio.


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Anche un assist effettuato può essere un errore. Così come un tiro fatto in porta può essere un errore perchè era meglio l'assist. Ma statisticamente aumentano il punteggio.



Tutto può essere... ma mi fido più di 10.000 rilevazioni live su ogni giocatore che non le nostre opinioni dopo aver visto 4 highlights alla domenica...

Se facessimo questo giochino per il campionato inglese non credo che tirereste su le barricate per difendere Giroud rispetto a Remy...


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Marzo 2014)

Ma basta con ste statistiche dai. Gabbiadini sopra Higuain parla da solo. Qui vanno analizzati i numeri in maniera razionale, umana, e non da una serie di dati computerizzati che ci dice che Higuain vale meno di Gabbiadini come attaccante.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Marzo 2014)

0


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma basta con ste statistiche dai. Gabbiadini sopra Higuain parla da solo. Qui vanno analizzati i numeri in maniera razionale, umana, e non da una serie di dati computerizzati che ci dice che Higuain vale meno di Gabbiadini come attaccante.



Ancora con sto Gabbiadini... La classifica non è sul valore assoluto del giocatore ma sul rendimento effettivo che ha avuto in questa stagione...

Ti sembra che Gabbiadini stia facendo una stagione così oscena? Ha segnato 2 gol in meno su azione di Higuain, ha fatto 2 assist e ha messo 23 passaggi smarcanti ai compagni, è stato 2 volte miglior uomo in campo e ha giocato ottimamente contro: Bologna, Cagliari, Roma, Lazio, Catania, Udinese, Juventus (ritorno), Bologna (ritorno), Genoa (ritorno), Livorno (ritorno). Spesso facendo un ottimo lavoro difensivo...

PS: Comunque eravamo partiti da un Balotelli inferiore a Denis, Bianchi, Pinilla, Ibarbo, Bergessio... non so quale sia peggio come analisi...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Marzo 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 0



Fan fino al midollo  Secondo te è superiore anche a Higuain e Tevez?


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Fan fino al midollo  Secondo te è superiore anche a Higuain e Tevez?



Secondo me lo ritiene superiore anche a Messi, Ronaldo, Suarez e Ibra


----------



## prebozzio (21 Marzo 2014)

Chiedetelo a chi lavora negli sport americani se le statistiche applicate allo sport non funzionano... ovviamente vanno sapute padroneggiare, non prenderle come verità assolute. Questo al di là del discorso Balotelli. E' vero che il calcio, rispetto a molti altri sport, è uno sport molto più casuale e arretrato da tanti punti di vista gestionali e di allenamento.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 0


Dai ragà ma che post è questo qua?

Non siamo in una chat.. se dobbiamo scrivere, fatelo con un buon contenuto..

Certe cose non si possono leggere qui dentro..


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ancora con sto Gabbiadini... La classifica non è sul valore assoluto del giocatore ma sul rendimento effettivo che ha avuto in questa stagione...
> 
> Ti sembra che Gabbiadini stia facendo una stagione così oscena? Ha segnato 2 gol in meno su azione di Higuain, ha fatto 2 assist e ha messo 23 passaggi smarcanti ai compagni, è stato 2 volte miglior uomo in campo e ha giocato ottimamente contro: Bologna, Cagliari, Roma, Lazio, Catania, Udinese, Juventus (ritorno), Bologna (ritorno), Genoa (ritorno), Livorno (ritorno). Spesso facendo un ottimo lavoro difensivo...
> 
> PS: Comunque eravamo partiti da un Balotelli inferiore a Denis, Bianchi, Pinilla, Ibarbo, Bergessio... non so quale sia peggio come analisi...



Ma dai stai cercando di difendere una classifica delirante, che non valuta i dati in maniera razionale ma solo gelidamente numerica, stop. Ma che classifiche sono quelle, dai. P.s.Come finalizzatore Denis è superiore a balotelli. Per come aiuta la squadra, è inferiore a più o meno tutti gli attaccanti del globo, visto che cammina in campo.


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Marzo 2014)

Che poi lo ripeto: il problema di balotelli non è tanto tecnico, quanto DI MENTALITà, DI TESTA. E quella non gli cambia, ce lo ha dimostrato più e più volte. Non capisce come deve comportarsi nè mai lo farà, stop. Via subito.


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma dai stai cercando di difendere una classifica delirante, che non valuta i dati in maniera razionale ma solo gelidamente numerica, stop. Ma che classifiche sono quelle, dai. P.s.Come finalizzatore Denis è superiore a balotelli. Per come aiuta la squadra, è inferiore a più o meno tutti gli attaccanti del globo, visto che cammina in campo.



Dai... dimmi chi vorresti al posto di Balotelli di questi qua... ti prego di considerare un paio di punti:

- il sistema di gioco in cui giocano;
- i compagni con cui giocano;
- costo del cartellino;
- volontà di venire a giocare al Milan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non si basano solo sui gol ma su tutto quanto... Assist, palloni giocati, passaggi eseguiti, passaggi sbagliati, tiri in porta, tiri in curva, ammonizioni, colpi di testa, contrasti vinti, contrasti persi, ecc. ecc.


Mah, io guardo le partite del Milan e al di là dei goal, in favore di Balotelli, non vedo davvero nulla, quindi non capisco come tutti quegli elementi lo facciano stare sopra a tanti altri attaccanti.


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mah, io guardo le partite del Milan e al di là dei goal, in favore di Balotelli, non vedo davvero nulla, quindi non capisco come tutti quegli elementi lo facciano stare sopra a tanti altri attaccanti.



Le partite non sono tutte uguali... Leggendo le ormai insignificanti statistiche andrebbero suddivise così:

Ottime: Cagliari, Napoli, Genoa, Verona (ritorno), Cagliari (ritorno)
Molto buone: Catania, Atalanta, Parma (ritorno)
Buone:Torino
Sufficienti/Appena sufficienti: Verona, Lazio, Roma, Sassuolo, Bologna (ritorno)
Non sufficienti: Fiorentina, Udinese, Udinese (ritorno)
Gravemente insufficienti: Parma, Inter, Napoli (ritorno)

Comunque continuo a non spiegarmi perché vi divertiate ad attaccare così tanto Balotelli quando abbiamo la 74a difesa d'Europa su 98 squadre.... o perché non vi chiediate come mai il nostro miglior assist man è Robinho che non è nemmeno nei primi 70 giocatori in Europa... perchè non vi fate domande del genere?


----------



## andre (21 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Le partite non sono tutte uguali... Leggendo le ormai insignificanti statistiche andrebbero suddivise così:
> 
> Ottime: Cagliari, Napoli, Genoa, Verona (ritorno), Cagliari (ritorno)
> Molto buone: Catania, Atalanta, Parma (ritorno)
> ...



Con Napoli e Genoa ha sbagliato due rigori, sarebbero due ottime prestazioni?


----------



## Tobi (21 Marzo 2014)

Tevez Higuain Gomez sono superiori. Gli altri della lista no


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Con Napoli e Genoa ha sbagliato due rigori, sarebbero due ottime prestazioni?



Se tutti avessero giocato come lui in quelle 2 partite le avremmo vinte a mani basse...

Con il Genoa Perin ha fatto la partita della vita e con il Napoli il commento della gazzetta era questo: "Balotelli, il migliore: si lo sappiamo, ha sbagliato il rigore ed è stato espulso, ma la partita con il Napoli ha dimostrato che senza Balotelli questo Milan finirebbe nella parte destra della classifica. "Balo" contro tutti, "Balo" l'unico milanista a tirare in porta e a inquadrarla. Avete detto niente.".

Per la serie.. Perché parliamo sempre e solo di Balotelli?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dai... dimmi chi vorresti al posto di Balotelli di questi qua... ti prego di considerare un paio di punti:
> 
> - il sistema di gioco in cui giocano;
> - i compagni con cui giocano;
> ...



Ma dai, ovvio che tutti li vorrei al posto suo.


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, ovvio che tutti li vorrei al posto suo.



Non hai considerato nessuno dei miei punti vedo...


----------



## andre (21 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Se tutti avessero giocato come lui in quelle 2 partite le avremmo vinte a mani basse...
> 
> Con il Genoa Perin ha fatto la partita della vita e con il Napoli il commento della gazzetta era questo: "Balotelli, il migliore: si lo sappiamo, ha sbagliato il rigore ed è stato espulso, ma la partita con il Napoli ha dimostrato che senza Balotelli questo Milan finirebbe nella parte destra della classifica. "Balo" contro tutti, "Balo" l'unico milanista a tirare in porta e a inquadrarla. Avete detto niente.".
> 
> Per la serie.. Perché parliamo sempre e solo di Balotelli?



In pagella gli hanno dato 4,5 col Genoa, proprio una grande partita


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dai... dimmi chi vorresti al posto di Balotelli di questi qua... ti prego di considerare un paio di punti:
> 
> - il sistema di gioco in cui giocano;
> - i compagni con cui giocano;
> ...



Ah bè grazie, il fatto che non abbiamo soldi ci preclude di prendere gli attaccanti più forti del mondo. E' lapalissiano. Io, al posto di Balotelli, vorrei Paloschi tanto per cominciare. Poi altri talenti selezionati da una rete di osservatori capace, efficiente ed efficace: talenti che vengono ricercati anche dal punto di vista della professionalità.


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mah, io guardo le partite del Milan e al di là dei goal, in favore di Balotelli, non vedo davvero nulla, quindi non capisco come tutti quegli elementi lo facciano stare sopra a tanti altri attaccanti.



Perchè sono numeri. Privi di analisi razionale, umana. Puri numeri, statistiche. Roba che, se considerata singolarmente, non ha senso.


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> In pagella gli hanno dato 4,5 col Genoa, proprio una grande partita



Mi fa piacere come tu non faccia altro che cercare il pelo sull'uovo ignorando tutto il resto di quello che sto dicendo...

Con il Genoa ha attaccato la porta 13 volte (3 tiri parati, tra cui il rigore, 5 fuori e 5 intercettati), fa fatto 1 bel cross, ha vinto 7 degli 10 contrasti in gioco, ha fatto 1 passaggio chiave ed è risultato il secondo miglior uomo della nostra squadra dietro a de Jong che aveva giocato una gran partita... 

Lo chiedo un'altra volta... Perché stiamo continuando a parlare di Balotelli e non degli altri 9 brocchi che per tutta la stagione hanno fatto molto peggio di lui e di de Jong? 

Partiamo da quella partita? Abbiati e Zapata scandalosi, Poli, Matri, Muntari e Bonera insufficienti, Robinho e Abate appena sufficienti... Emanuelson, Birsa e Kakà peggio di Balotelli e indovina di chi stiamo parlando.... BALOTELLI...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere come tu non faccia altro che cercare il pelo sull'uovo ignorando tutto il resto di quello che sto dicendo...
> 
> Con il Genoa ha attaccato la porta 13 volte (3 tiri parati, tra cui il rigore, 5 fuori e 5 intercettati), fa fatto 1 bel cross, ha vinto 7 degli 10 contrasti in gioco, ha fatto 1 passaggio chiave ed è risultato il secondo miglior uomo della nostra squadra dietro a de Jong che aveva giocato una gran partita...
> 
> ...



Ti posso rispondere dicendoti (in parte) che su Balotelli ci sono delle aspettative enormi rispetto ai suddetti cessi, che è stato pagato 22 + bonus, e che prende ALMENO 4-5 mln puliti puliti.


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ti posso rispondere dicendoti (in parte) che su Balotelli ci sono delle aspettative enormi rispetto ai suddetti cessi, che è stato pagato 22 + bonus, e che prende ALMENO 4-5 mln puliti puliti.



Eh, ti risponderei che i suoi 22 li potremmo recuperare con uno sbadiglio a differenza degli altri 130/140 milioni spesi che non rivedremo mai piu per gli altri brocchi che abbiamo in rosa.. che un attaccante equivalente, se guardi la classifica di prima, ci costerebbe almeno il doppio.. 

Sull'ingaggio sono molto più preoccupato dagli altri 45/50 milioni gettati ogni anno su gente che dovrebbe giocare in serie b...


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Eh, ti risponderei che i suoi 22 li potremmo recuperare con uno sbadiglio a differenza degli altri 130/140 milioni spesi che non rivedremo mai piu per gli altri brocchi che abbiamo in rosa.. che un attaccante equivalente, se guardi la classifica di prima, ci costerebbe almeno il doppio..
> 
> Sull'ingaggio sono molto più preoccupato dagli altri 45/50 milioni gettati ogni anno su gente che dovrebbe giocare in serie b...



Io ti direi che con 30 mln troverei almeno una ventina di centravanti più efficienti di Balotelli....No, non c'è bisogno che mi riporti l'immagine della tabella o i numeri, ci rinuncio.


----------



## O Animal (22 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io ti direi che con 30 mln troverei almeno una ventina di centravanti più efficienti di Balotelli....No, non c'è bisogno che mi riporti l'immagine della tabella o i numeri, ci rinuncio.



Attento che in Europa oggi non ti vendono nemmeno un Jackson Martinez per meno di 35/40 milioni di euro... Non so con 30 chi ti riesci a portare di veramente forte che abbia meno di 30 anni... Abbiamo pagato Matri 12, Huntelaar 15 ben 5 anni fa...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Partiamo da quella partita? Abbiati e Zapata scandalosi, Poli, Matri, Muntari e Bonera insufficienti, Robinho e Abate appena sufficienti... Emanuelson, Birsa e Kakà peggio di Balotelli e indovina di chi stiamo parlando.... BALOTELLI...



Si gioca in undici, e conta anche l'avversario. Se la Serie A fa schifo e ci sono difensori scandalosi in giro (che non meritano tra l'altro di rimpiazzare quelli del Milan) non vedo come possiamo difendere il Balo, se non dicendo che lo stendono appena tocca palla.

E poi basta con sta storia che il Milan non sostiene Balotelli. Il Milan sono decenni che fatica contro chi si chiude in difesa, faceva fatica anche Van basten eh! Non si sbloccavano le partite con le piccole anche allora!

Intanto sto Milan di cessi ha messo sotto la 'grande juve' e il 'grande atletico' ma mica per meriti del Balotelli eh?!


----------



## andre (22 Marzo 2014)

Non mi interessa se i suoi compagni sono scarsi, lo critico per quello che dimostra in campo. Poi se le tue statistiche lo danno come tra i migliori al mondo non me ne può fregar di meno. Ripeto, mi chiedo perchè gli abbiano dato 4,5 se ha attaccato la porta ben 13 volte.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Marzo 2014)

Basta Vedere Tevez e LLorente, per capire il livello della Serie A, cioè due nemmeno convocati nelle loro nazionali che appena escono dall'Italia non contano nulla, eppure sono in doppia cifra, questo spiega il livello attaule della Serie A, quindi Balotelli, può pure giocare in una squadra penosa, ma non può fare schifo per più di metà delle partite, se a Balotelli togliamo i rigori le sue statistiche crollano, senza contare che a 24 anni, dicasi 24 anni, gioca ancora per sé e non aiuta mai e poi mai la squadra, ormai temo che sia irrecuperabile, è forte, ha talento ma non ha saputo far fruttare, rimmarrà un incompiuto.


----------



## davoreb (22 Marzo 2014)

balotelli sembra una ferrari che ha sempre la marcia in prima. sembra che puó ma in un anno e mezzo di milan al massimo é andato in seconda.

se guardiamo il livello attuale é inferiore sicuramente a:

LLorente
Tevez
Higuain
Gomez¨
Rossi

e se la gioca con altri (palacio, destro etc.)

Poi non diciamo cazxxxx se c'era cristiano ronaldo al posto di balotelli eravamo nei primi 3 (in champions non nella liga ha una media di due goals a partita)


----------



## O Animal (22 Marzo 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Si gioca in undici, e conta anche l'avversario. Se la Serie A fa schifo e ci sono difensori scandalosi in giro (che non meritano tra l'altro di rimpiazzare quelli del Milan) non vedo come possiamo difendere il Balo, se non dicendo che lo stendono appena tocca palla.
> 
> E poi basta con sta storia che il Milan non sostiene Balotelli. Il Milan sono decenni che fatica contro chi si chiude in difesa, faceva fatica anche Van basten eh! Non si sbloccavano le partite con le piccole anche allora!
> 
> Intanto sto Milan di cessi ha messo sotto la 'grande juve' e il 'grande atletico' ma mica per meriti del Balotelli eh?!



Incredibile... ma vuoi attaccare Balotelli difendendo i nostri difensori dicendo che non sono tanto peggio di quelli del resto della serie A?

Spiegami allora perché abbiamo una fase difensiva migliore *solo* a quella del Livorno... colpa di Balotelli che svolge una fase difensiva migliore di quella di Ibrahimovic e Lewandowski?

Abbiamo messo sotto la "grande Juve" e il "grande Atletico" per appena 20 minuti e con l'Atletico l'incapace di Balotelli era in campo...

Il nostro miglior assistman è Robinho... hanno fatto di meglio Romulo al Verona, Gervinho alla Roma, Lichtsteiner alla Juventus, Cigarini all'Atlanta, ecc. ecc. La colpa è di Balotelli?

Il nostri portieri sono peggio dei 3/4 di quelli che giocano in A e parlo dei vari Curci, Andujar, Da Costa, Pegolo, Padelli, ecc. ecc. La colpa è di Balotelli?

Molti dei nostri difensori centrali (soprattutto Bonera, Zaccardo, Silvestre, Mexes) e terzini (soprattutto Abate, Emanuelson, Costant) quest'anno non avrebbero mai e poi mai giocato titolari nemmeno all'Udinese, al Chievo, al Livorno, al Cagliari, ecc. ecc. La colpa è di Balotelli?

Il nostro regista di centrocampo è inferiore a quelli di mezza serie A: Pirlo, Conti, Pizarro, Strootman, Matuzalem, Inler, Cambiasso, Dzemaili, ecc. ecc. La colpa è di Balotelli?

A parte de Jong i nostri mediani (Muntari, Essien) sono giocatori che non giocherebbero nemmeno al Sassuolo... La colpa è di Balotelli?

Le nostre "ali" e mezzali (Birsa, Honda, Robinho, Poli, Saponara) avrebbero serissime difficoltà a giocare nel Parma, e certamente non in quel ruolo... La colpa è di Balotelli?

Il nostro trequartista principe (Kakà) prende le pista da mezza Serie A: Vidal, Mertens, Pjanic, Valero, Cigarini, Candreva, Alvarez, Greco, ecc. ecc. La colpa è di Balotelli?

Escludendo Balotelli i nostri attaccanti che abbiamo visto in stagione sono stati inferiori ai peggiori attaccanti delle altre squadre (Giovinco, Nico Lopez, Okaka, Pozzi, ecc. ecc.) e in 4 hanno segnato complessivamente 4 gol in 41 partite... La colpa è di Balotelli?


----------



## andre (22 Marzo 2014)

Secondo il tuo ragionamento allora Paloschi è un fenomeno dato che gioca nel Chievo e ha segnato ben 8 goal.


----------



## O Animal (22 Marzo 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Secondo il tuo ragionamento allora Paloschi è un fenomeno dato che gioca nel Chievo e ha segnato ben 8 goal.



Quale ragionamento? Che la nostra squadra fa vomitare?

Al Chievo Dramé ha giocato sicuramente meglio di Emanuelson, Rigoni ha coperto meglio di Montolivo, Dainelli e Cesar hanno giocato meglio di Mexes e Bonera, Puggioni è stato molto meglio di tutti i nostri portieri, Frey ha coperto meglio di Abate, Radovanovic ha giocato meglio di Poli, Thereau ha fatto 10 volte meglio il lavoro dei vari Matri, Pazzini e co. e la prima cosa che ti viene in mente è di parlare degli 8 gol di Paloschi? Lo stesso Paloschi che è riuscito a calciare la palla verso la porta meno della metà delle volte di Balotelli? Al Milan avrebbe segnato forse 2 gol in questa stagione, esattamente come Matri e Pazzini... Ma sempre per colpa di Balotelli eh...


----------



## andre (22 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Quale ragionamento? Che la nostra squadra fa vomitare?
> 
> Al Chievo Dramé ha giocato sicuramente meglio di Emanuelson, Rigoni ha coperto meglio di Montolivo, Dainelli e Cesar hanno giocato meglio di Mexes e Bonera, Puggioni è stato molto meglio di tutti i nostri portieri, Frey ha coperto meglio di Abate, Radovanovic ha giocato meglio di Poli, Thereau ha fatto 10 volte meglio il lavoro dei vari Matri, Pazzini e co. e la prima cosa che ti viene in mente è di parlare degli 8 gol di Paloschi? Lo stesso Paloschi che è riuscito a calciare la palla verso la porta meno della metà delle volte di Balotelli? Al Milan avrebbe segnato forse 2 gol in questa stagione, esattamente come Matri e Pazzini... Ma sempre per colpa di Balotelli eh...



Ha calciato la metà delle volte di Balotelli e ha segnato in pratica lo stesso numero di goal. Allora è ultra-forte.
Come vedi, le statistiche si possono interpretare, le puoi rigirare come vuoi. Poi ovviamente, uno le legge come gli fanno più comodo.


----------



## O Animal (22 Marzo 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Ha calciato la metà delle volte di Balotelli e ha segnato in pratica lo stesso numero di goal. Allora è ultra-forte.
> Come vedi, le statistiche si possono interpretare, le puoi rigirare come vuoi. Poi ovviamente, uno le legge come gli fanno più comodo.



Infatti... Ma Paloschi ha una squadra che gli mette palla in area e le poche in cui riesce a smarcarsi le manda la metà delle volte fuori dalla porta, Balotelli in una squadra che gli da palla a 30 metri in un modo o nell'altro riesce a smarcarsi, prendere fallo e fare cose tali che gli permettano di calciarla in porta il doppio delle volte rispetto a Paloschi e di centrare la porta con una percentuale maggiore a Paloschi...

Ps: l'attenzione dei portieri e dei centrali contro il Milan è abbastanza diversa rispetto a quella contro il Chievo... Chiedi a Matri e a Pazzini se è come giocare al Cagliari o alla Samp...


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2014)

Le statistiche come sempre sono indicative e sopratutto vanno sapute leggere. 

Paloschi è un giocatore bravissimo ad attaccare la profondità, il Milan credo sia la squadra peggiore della serie A nel fare questo, Paloschi (che io rivorrei) al Milan avrebbe segnato la metà di quello che ha fatto a Verona, ad esempio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Le partite non sono tutte uguali... Leggendo le ormai insignificanti statistiche andrebbero suddivise così:
> 
> Ottime: Cagliari, Napoli, Genoa, Verona (ritorno), Cagliari (ritorno)
> Molto buone: Catania, Atalanta, Parma (ritorno)
> ...


Vabbè, ci sarebbe da discutere partita per partita allora, perché sono pressoché certo che tante "sufficienti" o "molto buone" dal mio punto di vista scenderebbero di brutto, l'anno prossimo farò un dossier partita per partita, promesso. 
Ciò detto, io non capisco perché non capiate che il problema di Balotelli non sono le proprietà tecniche ma è la testa, l'atteggiamento, cosa che esula totalmente dal contesto che ha attorno, cosa che esula completamente da una delle peggiori difese d'Europa e da Robinho assist man.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Perchè sono numeri. Privi di analisi razionale, umana. Puri numeri, statistiche. Roba che, se considerata singolarmente, non ha senso.


D'altronde lascia il tempo che trova una classifica che mi piazza Raffael sopra Hazard o Ramos sopra Costa. Mi direte che sono statistiche, che si tratta del rendimento complessivo del giocatore valutando vari fattori(ma quali?), quello che volete voi... ma io che me ne faccio di una classifica così? A cosa portano questo tipo di classifiche? Ovvio che prenderò sempre Costa al posto di Ramos, dunque di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> D'altronde lascia il tempo che trova una classifica che mi piazza Raffael sopra Hazard o Ramos sopra Costa. Mi direte che sono statistiche, che si tratta del rendimento complessivo del giocatore valutando vari fattori(ma quali?), quello che volete voi... ma io che me ne faccio di una classifica così? A cosa portano questo tipo di classifiche? Ovvio che prenderò sempre Costa al posto di Ramos, dunque di cosa stiamo parlando?



Esattamente. Sono classifiche che messe cosi non hanno senso: vanno interpretate, analizzate da una mente umana che non si limita a pura numerologia, bensì adatta i numeri alle esperienze, alle situazioni, a fattori che non vengono calcolati.


----------



## O Animal (22 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> D'altronde lascia il tempo che trova una classifica che mi piazza Raffael sopra Hazard o Ramos sopra Costa. Mi direte che sono statistiche, che si tratta del rendimento complessivo del giocatore valutando vari fattori(ma quali?), quello che volete voi... ma io che me ne faccio di una classifica così? A cosa portano questo tipo di classifiche? Ovvio che prenderò sempre Costa al posto di Ramos, dunque di cosa stiamo parlando?



Le statistiche bisogna leggerle con un attimo di attenzione e non guardando solamente al ranking... 

Osservandole per 10 secondi basterebbe dire che il rendimento di Ramos nel campionato tedesco è stato leggermente migliore di quello di Diego Costa in quello spagnolo... Ovviamente non è detto che invertendoli nei rispettivi campionati anche i rendimenti cambierebbero... Ma tutto questo gioca a favore di Balotelli che gioca in una squadra che certamente non aiuta il suo rendimento e gioca contro difese leggermente migliori di quelle spagnole...

Che il "problema" di Balotelli sia la testa e l'atteggiamento nessuno lo mette in dubbio... Che Balotelli sia il problema del Milan e che ogni altro attaccante del globo potrebbe giocare meglio di lui al Milan facendoci vincere tante partite in più... penso proprio di no.. 

I problemi principali del Milan, per i quali non vinciamo le partite, sono una fase difensiva che non andrebbe bene nemmeno in Israele e una costruzione del gioco imbarazzante grazie ai palleggiatori fenomenali gallianiani di Montolivo, Robinho, Kakà e co...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Le statistiche bisogna leggerle con un attimo di attenzione e non guardando solamente al ranking...
> 
> Osservandole per 10 secondi basterebbe dire che il rendimento di Ramos nel campionato tedesco è stato leggermente migliore di quello di Diego Costa in quello spagnolo... Ovviamente non è detto che invertendoli nei rispettivi campionati anche i rendimenti cambierebbero... Ma tutto questo gioca a favore di Balotelli che gioca in una squadra che certamente non aiuta il suo rendimento e gioca contro difese leggermente migliori di quelle spagnole...
> 
> ...


Ripeto quello che ho scritto: Ramos sta giocando meglio di Costa, quindi? Cioè, a cosa mi serve questa classifica? Il valore dei due giocatori non cambia, Costa resterà sempre più forte di Ramos. Stesso discorso per Balotelli che starà anche giocando meglio di Higuaìn, sempre secondo questa classifica, ma il risultato non cambia, Higuaìn resta un attaccante migliore e anche di molto di Balotelli. Dunque a cosa serve questa classifica? Inoltre, se permetti, dubito fortemente dell'attendibilità di questa classifica perché basta vedere le partite di Higuaìn e Balotelli(di Balo le ho viste quasi tutte, di Gonzalo moltissime)per dire che non sta né in cielo, né in terra che Balotelli gli stia davanti.
Infine, per chiudere, io non sostengo che qualsiasi attaccante in questo Milan sarebbe migliore, quello che sostengo l'ho scritto nel mio primo post in questo topic, cioè che Balotelli è inferiore nettamente a certi attaccanti(Higuaìn o Tevez)e non è sicuramente superiore ad altri come Klose, Di Natale, Palacio o Gilardino.


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2014)

[MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION]

Ho una domanda per te, in una tua ipotetica squadra tu vorresti Higuain oppure Balotelli?


----------



## O Animal (22 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION]
> 
> Ho una domanda per te, in una tua ipotetica squadra tu vorresti Higuain oppure Balotelli?



In questo Milan credo sia indifferente l'uno o l'altro, così come lo sarebbero i vari Diego Costa, Cavani e co.

Higuain non mi ha mai fatto impazzire ma in una squadra ipotetica, ad esempio l'Italia al mondiale, preferirei 9 titolare Higuain o meglio ancora un Diego Costa (per la mole fisica) rispetto a Balotelli... 

Se fossi il presidente del Real Madrid prenderei un Suarez, se fossi quello del Chelsea un Diego Costa, se fossi quello del Milan ad oggi mi terrei ancora Balotelli... Proverei a costruire dietro di lui una squadra "leggermente migliore" evitando di spendere altri 20 milioni per un altro attaccante decente e tra un paio d'anni tirerei le somme...


----------



## Doctore (22 Marzo 2014)

Prima di dire cosa manca al milan...bisogna avere una societa competente.
Poi si possono fare tutte le considerazioni che vogliamo.


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Prima di dire cosa manca al milan...bisogna avere una societa competente.
> Poi si possono fare tutte le considerazioni che vogliamo.



Esatto, in questo momento ciò che ci manca è una proprietà inesistente ed una dirigenza debole. Non si può costruire niente senza delle fondamenta.


----------



## InsideTheFire (22 Marzo 2014)

se solo ci mettesse l'impegno e la cattiveria (buona) necessari farebbe la differenza e prevarrebbe alla granlunga su questa mandria di giocatorini che abbiamo in italia.... io credo che la prima punta non la sappia fare cmq...


----------



## Ciachi (22 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In questo Milan credo sia indifferente l'uno o l'altro, così come lo sarebbero i vari Diego Costa, Cavani e co.
> 
> Higuain non mi ha mai fatto impazzire ma in una squadra ipotetica, ad esempio l'Italia al mondiale, preferirei 9 titolare Higuain o meglio ancora un Diego Costa (per la mole fisica) rispetto a Balotelli...
> 
> Se fossi il presidente del Real Madrid prenderei un Suarez, se fossi quello del Chelsea un Diego Costa, se fossi quello del Milan ad oggi mi terrei ancora Balotelli... Proverei a costruire dietro di lui una squadra "leggermente migliore" evitando di spendere altri 20 milioni per un altro attaccante decente e tra un paio d'anni tirerei le somme...



Totalmente d'accordo!


----------



## mandraghe (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In questo Milan credo sia indifferente l'uno o l'altro, così come lo sarebbero i vari Diego Costa, Cavani e co.
> 
> Higuain non mi ha mai fatto impazzire ma in una squadra ipotetica, ad esempio l'Italia al mondiale, preferirei 9 titolare Higuain o meglio ancora un Diego Costa (per la mole fisica) rispetto a Balotelli...
> 
> Se fossi il presidente del Real Madrid prenderei un Suarez, se fossi quello del Chelsea un Diego Costa, se fossi quello del Milan ad oggi mi terrei ancora Balotelli... Proverei a costruire dietro di lui una squadra "leggermente migliore" evitando di spendere altri 20 milioni per un altro attaccante decente e tra un paio d'anni tirerei le somme...



L'argomentazione della squadra scarsa secondo non è decisiva, ci sono stati casi di squadre retrocesse che hanno avuto addirittura il capocannoniere (Protti col Bari ad. es), quindi il fattto che il Milan faccia pena non è un'argomentazione decisiva.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Marzo 2014)

Giusto, mi ero dimenticato Immobile.
Anche Immobile è meglio del Balotelli reale.


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'argomentazione della squadra scarsa secondo non è decisiva, ci sono stati casi di squadre retrocesse che hanno avuto addirittura il capocannoniere (Protti col Bari ad. es), quindi il fattto che il Milan faccia pena non è un'argomentazione decisiva.



Eh ma il Milan mica gioca di contropiede come il Livorno retrocesso o come il Piacenza di Hubner... È un po' più complesso attaccare squadre schierate con 10 giocatori in catenaccio a San Siro che non squadre che se la giocano a viso aperto con 3/4 difensori perché tanto sei una squadretta da retrocessione...


----------



## mandraghe (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Eh ma il Milan mica gioca di contropiede come il Livorno retrocesso o come il Piacenza di Hubner... È un po' più complesso attaccare squadre schierate con 10 giocatori in catenaccio a San Siro che non squadre che se la giocano a viso aperto con 3/4 difensori perché tanto sei una squadretta da retrocessione...



Ovvio, però non è che se dietro non hai Zidane non devi segnare, io dico che i gol un attaccante può costruirseli da solo, (ad es. come ha fatto col Bologna), quindi sicuramente l'annata storta della squadra incide, però non giustifica lo scarso impegno ed i pochi gol fatti finora da Balo, che in quanto stella e leader della squadra dovrebbe fare molto di più.


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ovvio, però non è che se dietro non hai Zidane non devi segnare, io dico che i gol un attaccante può costruirseli da solo, (ad es. come ha fatto col Bologna), quindi sicuramente l'annata storta della squadra incide, però non giustifica lo scarso impegno ed i pochi gol fatti finora da Balo, che in quanto stella e leader della squadra dovrebbe fare molto di più.



Ma quale Zidane... Ci basterebbe un mezzo Cassano per mettere qualche palla decente in area... Né con i 3 trequartisti seedorfiani né con con i 3 mediani allegriani non siamo mai riusciti ad avvicinarci all'area avversaria, i cross decenti li contiamo con una mano, e le palle in profondità nemmeno con quella... 

Abbiamo un sistema di gioco totalmente avulso, in cui Balotelli avrà sicuramente le sue responsabilità (in profondità credo sia difficile trovarlo), ma la manovra offensiva dei 5 centrocampisti e dei 2 terzini è qualcosa di veramente aberrante...


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Giusto, mi ero dimenticato Immobile.
> Anche Immobile è meglio del Balotelli reale.



No, ma sai, il Torino è nettamente più forte del Milan. Balotelli fa schifo perché tutta la squadra fa schifo. Immobile gioca bene, e sottolineo, GIOCA BENE (oltre che segnare) perché dietro ha Iniesta, Hazard e Roberto Baggio e a centrocampo Yaya Touré e Rijkaard.
Insomma, il Torino è proprio uno squadrone


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> No, ma sai, il Torino è nettamente più forte del Milan. Balotelli fa schifo perché tutta la squadra fa schifo. Immobile gioca bene, e sottolineo, GIOCA BENE (oltre che segnare) perché dietro ha Iniesta, Hazard e Roberto Baggio e a centrocampo Yaya Touré e Rijkaard.
> Insomma, il Torino è proprio uno squadrone



Cerci o Honda? El Kaddouri o Birsa? Darmian o Emanuelson?

Ti ricordi per caso Livorno - Milan 2 a 2? 

La partita di Balotelli: gol dell'uno a zero, punizione del 2 a 2, gran tiro al volo salvato da Bardi e tiro atomico da 25 metri sulla traversa...

Eh ma il problema è Balotelli...


----------



## Djici (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Eh ma il Milan mica gioca di contropiede come il Livorno retrocesso o come il Piacenza di Hubner... È un po' più complesso attaccare squadre schierate con 10 giocatori in catenaccio a San Siro che non squadre che se la giocano a viso aperto con 3/4 difensori perché tanto sei una squadretta da retrocessione...



discorso vero... ma e anche piu difficile segnare quando hai 3 occasione in tutta la partita... perche la tua squadra crea giusto giusto quei 3 o 4 occasione... piutosto che quando hai almeno il doppio delle occasioni.


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> discorso vero... ma e anche piu difficile segnare quando hai 3 occasione in tutta la partita... perche la tua squadra crea giusto giusto quei 3 o 4 occasione... piutosto che quando hai almeno il doppio delle occasioni.



Giusto ma direi di no... Vedi Matri pre Cagliari e post Cagliari, vedi Gilardino pre e post Milan, vedi Pazzini o Borriello a Genova e a Milano, e mille altri...

Uno abbastanza preciso preferirebbe avere 3/4 occasioni nitide contro una squadra sbilanciata che 15 occasioni "sporche" contro una squadra ben schierata in difesa...


----------



## Dexter (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Eh ma il problema è Balotelli...


E' evidente. E' un accentratore di gioco,l'azione parte da lui. Se in attacco facciamo pena,principalmente la colpa è sua,il problema è lui. Non ha alibi e ti spiego perchè: mentre un Pazzini può essere giustificato se gioca di melma e non segna,visto che è un finalizzatore puro e i tre "trequartisti" dietro sono ridicoli,Balotelli non ha scuse,perchè l'azione parte da lui e la sviluppa da sè. Se perde palla,se fa schifo e non riesce a creare/segnare,la colpa è solo sua. Preciso che l' anarchia in campo è una SUA scelta: non sta MAI in area,vuole la palla spalle alla porta a 20 metri dall'area,non attacca MAI la profondità. Solo Ibra può giocare cosi,tutti gli altri no. Il problema dell'attacco non è solo Balotelli,specifichiamo,ma gran parte si.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> No, ma sai, il Torino è nettamente più forte del Milan. Balotelli fa schifo perché tutta la squadra fa schifo. Immobile gioca bene, e sottolineo, GIOCA BENE (oltre che segnare) perché dietro ha Iniesta, Hazard e Roberto Baggio e a centrocampo Yaya Touré e Rijkaard.
> Insomma, il Torino è proprio uno squadrone



Ma infatti. Farnerud vale 10 Iniesta.



Dexter ha scritto:


> E' evidente. E' un accentratore di gioco,l'azione parte da lui. Se in attacco facciamo pena,principalmente la colpa è sua,il problema è lui. Non ha alibi e ti spiego perchè: mentre un Pazzini può essere giustificato se gioca di melma e non segna,visto che è un finalizzatore puro e i tre "trequartisti" dietro sono ridicoli,Balotelli non ha scuse,perchè l'azione parte da lui e la sviluppa da sè. Se perde palla,se fa schifo e non riesce a creare/segnare,la colpa è solo sua. Preciso che l' anarchia in campo è una SUA scelta: non sta MAI in area,vuole la palla spalle alla porta a 20 metri dall'area,non attacca MAI la profondità. Solo Ibra può giocare cosi,tutti gli altri no. Il problema dell'attacco non è solo Balotelli,specifichiamo,ma gran parte si.



.


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> E' evidente. E' un accentratore di gioco,l'azione parte da lui. Se in attacco facciamo pena,principalmente la colpa è sua,il problema è lui. Non ha alibi e ti spiego perchè: mentre un Pazzini può essere giustificato se gioca di melma e non segna,visto che è un finalizzatore puro e i tre "trequartisti" dietro sono ridicoli,Balotelli non ha scuse,perchè l'azione parte da lui e la sviluppa da sè. Se perde palla,se fa schifo e non riesce a creare/segnare,la colpa è solo sua. Preciso che l' anarchia in campo è una SUA scelta: non sta MAI in area,vuole la palla spalle alla porta a 20 metri dall'area,non attacca MAI la profondità. Solo Ibra può giocare cosi,tutti gli altri no. Il problema dell'attacco non è solo Balotelli,specifichiamo,ma gran parte si.



Tutto giusto ma se non andasse a 30 metri a prendersi la palla e a guadagnarsi qualche punizione chi potrebbe dargliela negli ultimi 15/20 metri? Emanuelson? Abate? Honda? Robinho? Kakà? Come hai detto tu un gioco da finalizzatore alla Pazzini non porta gol in questo Milan perciò non condannerei così tanto Balotelli per non cercare la profondità... Abbiamo visto Matri e Pazzini quanto hanno lavorato bene in area...


----------



## Dexter (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto ma se non andasse a 30 metri a prendersi la palla e a guadagnarsi qualche punizione chi potrebbe dargliela negli ultimi 15/20 metri? Emanuelson? Abate? Honda? Robinho? Kakà? Come hai detto tu un gioco da finalizzatore alla Pazzini non porta gol in questo Milan perciò non condannerei così tanto Balotelli per non cercare la profondità... Abbiamo visto Matri e Pazzini quanto hanno lavorato bene in profondità...


Non gliela darebbe nessuno la palla  MA sarebbero giustificate le sue prestazione di melma. A quel punto le colpe del gioco offensivo nullo "passerebbero" ai tre cessi dietro. Andandosi a prender palla dietro si assume le responsabilità della manovra. Se stesse in area son sicuro che giocherebbe meglio,è più fisico e tecnico di Pazzini. Al City giocava cosi, e giocava molto meglio. Qui al Milan ha cambiato stile (causa cessi) diventando un giocatorino.


----------



## Djici (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Giusto ma direi di no... Vedi Matri pre Cagliari e post Cagliari, vedi Gilardino pre e post Milan, vedi Pazzini o Borriello a Genova e a Milano, e mille altri...
> 
> Uno abbastanza preciso preferirebbe avere 3/4 occasioni nitide contro una squadra sbilanciata che 15 occasioni "sporche" contro una squadra ben schierata in difesa...



esiste un altro aspetto che si chiama pressione

gilardino le sue occasioni nitide le ha avute pure con un milan stellare...


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non gliela darebbe nessuno la palla  MA sarebbero giustificate le sue prestazione di melma. A quel punto le colpe del gioco offensivo nullo "passerebbero" ai tre cessi dietro. Andandosi a prender palla dietro si assume le responsabilità della manovra. Se stesse in area son sicuro che giocherebbe meglio,è più fisico e tecnico di Pazzini. Al City giocava cosi, e giocava molto meglio. Qui al Milan ha cambiato stile (causa cessi) diventando un giocatorino.



Eh ma se fosse rimasto in area "alla Matri" per tutta la stagione non sarebbe riuscito a segnare i suoi 15 gol e ne avrebbe fatti 3 come la coppia Pazzini - Matri e noi saremmo in piena zona retrocessione...

Preferisco un giocatorino da 1 gol ogni 2 partite che non un giocatoretto da 1 gol ogni 6 partite giustificato dagli scarsi trequartisti...


----------



## Djici (23 Marzo 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non gliela darebbe nessuno la palla  MA sarebbero giustificate le sue prestazione di melma. A quel punto le colpe del gioco offensivo nullo "passerebbero" ai tre cessi dietro. Andandosi a prender palla dietro si assume le responsabilità della manovra. Se stesse in area son sicuro che giocherebbe meglio,è più fisico e tecnico di Pazzini. Al City giocava cosi, e giocava molto meglio. Qui al Milan ha cambiato stile (causa cessi) diventando un giocatorino.



daccordo su questo punto.
vuole fare il fenomeno che viene a fare tutto da solo... quando non puo farlo.
dovrebbe farsi sentire di piu in area... sopratutto fisicamente.

poi se la palla non arriva fino a lui... la colpa non puo essere sua... come non e colpa di pazzini se non li danno mezzo pallone giocabile.

intanto uno scatto in profondita lo deve fare per forza ogni tanto... dovrebbe fare il pazzini... ma con ben altre qualita.

e continuo a dire che non possiamo fare a meno di balotelli... purtroppo.


----------



## davoreb (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma quale Zidane... Ci basterebbe un mezzo Cassano per mettere qualche palla decente in area... Né con i 3 trequartisti seedorfiani né con con i 3 mediani allegriani non siamo mai riusciti ad avvicinarci all'area avversaria, i cross decenti li contiamo con una mano, e le palle in profondità nemmeno con quella...
> 
> Abbiamo un sistema di gioco totalmente avulso, in cui Balotelli avrà sicuramente le sue responsabilità (in profondità credo sia difficile trovarlo), ma la manovra offensiva dei 5 centrocampisti e dei 2 terzini è qualcosa di veramente aberrante...



ma daiii se pensiamo a balotelli come giocatore del livello di immobile, desto o borriello allora il ragionamento fá senso ma penso che da lui ci si aspetti qualcosina in piú sia come ingaggio che valore cartellino.

higuain ha dimostrato sia al real madrid che al napoli di essere nettamente superiore per ora a balotelli e cavani é un abisso sopra. 

elshaarawy l'anno scorso ha fatto 16 goal su azione in campionato, non mi sembra che aveva dietro iniesta o cassano (e faceva anche molto + lavoro dietro).

matri alla juve ha fatto si e no 10 goal, tevez va per i 20 senza battere punizioni e rigori (ma gli assistman sono gli stessi).

quindi da questa breve analisi balotelli per ora é al livello di destro, immobile, borriello etc. ma non é un top player per niente.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Cerci o Honda? El Kaddouri o Birsa? Darmian o Emanuelson?
> 
> Ti ricordi per caso Livorno - Milan 2 a 2?
> 
> ...


sempre giocando malissimo.
sto parlando di giocare bene, non di segnare.

E non c'entra la tattica. A 25 anni ti dovresti mangiare il campo.
La sua media gol attuale è incredibilmente gonfiata dal mezzo campionato scorso dove è successo qualcosa forse di irripetibile, sicuramente di clamoroso. Ma aldilà della media gol (è il minimo) io finora non ricordo una partita di Balotelli strepitosa, una partita da strapparsi i capelli, un exploit. E' un cavallo pazzo invece di essere un purosangue da battaglia. 
Quando Balotelli inizierà a GIOCARE in modo da "farci strappare i capelli"?? Secondo me mai... perciò non sarà mai un grande centravanti.

Non dico che è lui il problema, ma non è nemmeno il giocatore su cui basare un'intera squadra, non è un punto di riferimento né il fuoriclasse che serve ad una grande squadra.

Ecco, El Shaarawy ha fatto prestazioni da strapparsi i capelli... non Balotelli.


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ma daiii se pensiamo a balotelli come giocatore del livello di immobile, desto o borriello allora il ragionamento fá senso ma penso che da lui ci si aspetti qualcosina in piú sia come ingaggio che valore cartellino.
> 
> higuain ha dimostrato sia al real madrid che al napoli di essere nettamente superiore per ora a balotelli e cavani é un abisso sopra.
> 
> ...



Higuain non mi sembra che al Real o al Napoli abbia giocato in un sistema di gioco avulso e con quei fenomeni che si ritrova dietro Balotelli... Come Cavani sempre al Napoli o al PSG...

El Shaarawy è stato una sorpresa per capacità fisiche e rientro con il tiro a giro, non appena è calato fisicamente e i difensori hanno capito il suo movimento non ne ha messa più una...

Matri al Milan ha messo 1 gol contro i 10 che aveva fatto alla Juve... Con gli assistman di Tevez mantenendo la proporzioni matematiche Balotelli ne avrebbe messi 75 se è riuscito a farne 15 in questo Milan.

Cavolate a parte Balotelli non è un top player... Ma anche perché non gioca in un top team...


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sempre giocando malissimo.
> sto parlando di giocare bene, non di segnare.
> 
> E non c'entra la tattica. A 25 anni ti dovresti mangiare il campo.
> ...



Onestamente non vorrei basare la squadra nemmeno su El Shaarawy dato che nonostante le sue prestazioni da "strapparsi i capelli" a dicembre 2012 eravamo ben al di fuori dalla lotta scudetto...

Non esistono giocatori unici su cui basare una squadra... Ibrahimovic senza un Thiago Silva dietro non si è qualificato per il mondiale e con un Thiago Silva ha perso uno scudetto segnando 28 gol in 32 partite...

A noi, come minimo, serve: ordine societario, ordine tattico, ordine di preparazione fisica, un buon portiere, un centrale ottimo e un regista di centrocampo ottimo... Poi con El Shaarawy e Balotelli potremo tranquillamente competere per lo scudetto... Nonostante Balotelli...


----------



## davoreb (23 Marzo 2014)

si ma con el sha l'anno scorso eravamo terzi non decimi. 

balotelli al city non giocava xke non era considerato top player, ora gioca piú di lui negredo. 

poi anch'io al milan lavorerei in ordine di prioritá a:

portiere
difesa
centrocampo

e non toccherei l'attacco.

a me ha dato tantissimo fastidio come all'inizio dell'anno galliani e la stampa hanno cominciato a santificare balotelli, il quale non ha fatto niente di straordinario ma buone prestazioni niente di piú.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Onestamente non vorrei basare la squadra nemmeno su El Shaarawy dato che nonostante le sue prestazioni da "strapparsi i capelli" a dicembre 2012 eravamo ben al di fuori dalla lotta scudetto...
> 
> Non esistono giocatori unici su cui basare una squadra... Ibrahimovic senza un Thiago Silva dietro non si è qualificato per il mondiale e con un Thiago Silva ha perso uno scudetto segnando 28 gol in 32 partite...
> 
> A noi, come minimo, serve: ordine societario, ordine tattico, ordine di preparazione fisica, un buon portiere, un centrale ottimo e un regista di centrocampo ottimo... Poi con El Shaarawy e Balotelli potremo tranquillamente competere per lo scudetto... Nonostante Balotelli...


Basare una squadra nel senso di costruirla attorno a lui... non di avere in campo solo lui e gli altri 10 scarsi.
Costruire una squdra in grado di esaltarne le doti insomma. Con El Sha puoi farlo, con Balo no per decine di motivi. Uno su tutti: a 25 anni ancora non s'è capito in che ruolo gioca. Quindi c'è un equivoco tattico da risolvere.
Poi, mi sembra un attaccante molto poco moderno.
E tralascio tutto l'aspetto mentale e caratteriale.

Se si punta sul Balotelli centravanti allora bisogna allenarlo per fare il centravanti e costruire una squadra che ne possa esaltare le doti. Non è semplice.

Insomma, io voglio un grande centravanti, non una checc.a isterica.


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> si ma con el sha l'anno scorso eravamo terzi non decimi.
> 
> balotelli al city non giocava xke non era considerato top player, ora gioca piú di lui negredo.
> 
> ...



Due precisazioni..

Con solo El Shaarawy a fine girone d'andata eravamo settimi dietro a Juve, Lazio, Napoli, Inter, Fiorentina e Roma.

Balotelli giocava in un City ben diverso da quello di Negredo...


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Basare una squadra nel senso di costruirla attorno a lui... non di avere in campo solo lui e gli altri 10 scarsi.
> Costruire una squdra in grado di esaltarne le doti insomma. Con El Sha puoi farlo, con Balo no per decine di motivi. Uno su tutti: a 25 anni ancora non s'è capito in che ruolo gioca. Quindi c'è un equivoco tattico da risolvere.
> Poi, mi sembra un attaccante molto poco moderno.
> E tralascio tutto l'aspetto mentale e caratteriale.
> ...



12 agosto 1990... La sua carta d'identità dice che ha ancora 23 anni... 

Con El Sha ad oggi non costruisci nulla... Ci sono un sacco di dubbi fisici e guardando al girone di ritorno dell'anno scorso e alla Confederations in Brasile anche tattici... E certamente non costruisco una squadra su un esterno d'attacco... A meno che non sia C. Ronaldo...

Il problema tattico prima che dall'attacco va risolto dal centrocampo.. Ask Guardiola...


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Due precisazioni..
> 
> *Con solo El Shaarawy a fine girone d'andata eravamo settimi dietro a Juve, Lazio, Napoli, Inter, Fiorentina e Roma.*
> 
> Balotelli giocava in un City ben diverso da quello di Negredo...



Con solo Balotelli a fine girone d'andata eravamo credo 14esimi...


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 12 agosto 1990... La sua carta d'identità dice che ha ancora 23 anni...
> 
> Con El Sha ad oggi non costruisci nulla... Ci sono un sacco di dubbi fisici e guardando al girone di ritorno dell'anno scorso e alla Confederations in Brasile anche tattici... E certamente non costruisco una squadra su un esterno d'attacco... A meno che non sia C. Ronaldo...
> 
> Il problema tattico prima che dall'attacco va risolto dal centrocampo.. Ask Guardiola...



Non penso che ci sia nessuno al mondo che consideri El Shaarawy già un campione. Nemmeno suo fratello probabilmente.
Ma lasciando perdere i confronti, se Balotelli gioca bene solamente quando la squadra gira e nemmeno in una sola partita trascina la squadra con una prestazione da campione (parlo di prestazione, non di gol) non penso che possano bastare tutte le statistiche di questo mondo per scagionarlo. Non chiedo tanto, vorrei vedere una partita in cui gioca da campione, in cui mi lasci a bocca aperta e mi faccia dire "oh, è ancora giovane, è incostante e una testa calda, però se gioca così ci posso puntare". Per quanto mi riguarda non mi è ancora capitato, ma forse è colpa mia che ho le fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi. Nessuno nega le potenzialità, ma ogni tanto vorremmo anche vederle, non a sprazzi magari, durante i 90 minuti, a prescindere dal suo comportamento fuori dal campo (su cui si potrebbe parlare per ore, tra l'altro).


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Con solo Balotelli a fine girone d'andata eravamo credo 14esimi...



Decimi con una partita in meno e a 2 punti dall'ottava...

Ma vogliamo parlare del girone d'andata di Montolivo, di Constant, di Abbiati, di Robinho, di Abate, di Birsa al posto di Boateng, delle assenze di Pazzini (sostituito ci ricordiamo come da Matri) e di De Sciglio (sostituito ci ricordiamo come da Emanuelson), la differenza tra un Ambrosini e un Muntari, ecc. ecc.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

Intanto el Shaarawy nel momento peggiore della squadra se l'è caricata sulle spalle.
Balotelli non l'ha mai fatto perché non sa farlo.

Io la squadra la costruisco attorno ad El Shaarawy, coprendone i difetti (non sa corssare? prendo l'esterno dall'altro lato che sa farlo e un vice-el Sha con caratteristiche diverse) ed esaltandone le qualità (sa saltare l'uomo e inserirsi? allora prendo un centravanti o un trequartista centrale che sa dialogare con lui e sa creare spazi).

Ma attorno ad uno come Balotelli, che non sa caricarsi la squadra sulle spalle, cosa vuoi costruire?


----------



## Djici (23 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Intanto el Shaarawy nel momento peggiore della squadra se l'è caricata sulle spalle.
> Balotelli non l'ha mai fatto perché non sa farlo.
> 
> Io la squadra la costruisco attorno ad El Shaarawy, coprendone i difetti (non sa corssare? prendo l'esterno dall'altro lato che sa farlo e un vice-el Sha con caratteristiche diverse) ed esaltandone le qualità (sa saltare l'uomo e inserirsi? allora prendo un centravanti o un trequartista centrale che sa dialogare con lui e sa creare spazi).
> ...



hai detto tutto.
quando si parla di costruire non si puo puntare su balotelli.

invece se non sappiamo cosa fare e il meglio che possiamo avere (il massimo sarebbe stato ibra... purtroppo...)


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Decimi con una partita in meno e a 2 punti dall'ottava...
> 
> Ma vogliamo parlare del girone d'andata di Montolivo, di Constant, di Abbiati, di Robinho, di Abate, di Birsa al posto di Boateng, delle assenze di Pazzini (sostituito ci ricordiamo come da Matri) e di De Sciglio (sostituito ci ricordiamo come da Emanuelson), la differenza tra un Ambrosini e un Muntari, ecc. ecc.



Il girone di andata di Mortolivo è stato identico a quello dello scorso anno. Abbiati è lo stesso dello scorso anno, idem Abate e Robinho. Boateng lo scorso anno era bestemmiato anche in turco, quest'anno al suo posto c'è stato Kakà, non Birsa, e il brasiliano non ha giocato peggio del ghanese, anzi... Quest'anno hai avuto un grande De Jong, lo scorso anno no. Hai giocato con Matri, l'anno scorso con BOJAN. Ambrosini non era migliore del Muntari visto quest'anno.
La squadra è praticamente identica, le prestazioni dei singoli anche. La differenza è proprio in El Shaarawy-Balotelli se ci fai caso.
Lo scorso anno dicevamo "Meno male che c'è El Shaarawy", quest'anno abbiamo detto "Meno male che c'è De Jong". E Balotelli era in campo. Evidentemente qualcosa non quadra.


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

Ragazzi voi vivete troppo nel mondo dei videogiochi in cui date palla a C.Ronaldo che si "carica la squadra sulle spalle" (immagine quantomai folcloristica nel calcio) e vi risolve le partite... 

Cosa volete che vi dica? Che se vendiamo Balotelli e prendiamo Dzeko vinciamo il campionato? Ok dai:

"Se quest'estate vendiamo Ballotelli e compriamo Dzeko l'anno prossimo vinceremo sicuramente lo scudetto".


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

Insomma: io attorno ad El Shaarawy posso anche comprare ottimi giocatori che non sono campioni assoluti, ma che posso coltivare pian piano. Per far girare Balotelli ci vogliono campioni affermati che sanno prendersi la squadra (e anche lui) sulle spalle.
Costruire attorno a Balotelli significa investire grossissime cifre.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ragazzi voi vivete troppo nel mondo dei videogiochi in cui date palla a C.Ronaldo che si "carica la squadra sulle spalle" (immagine quantomai folcloristica del calcio) e vi risolve le partite...
> 
> Cosa volete che vi dica? Che se vendiamo Balotelli e prendiamo Dzeko vinciamo il campionato? Ok dai:
> 
> "Se quest'estate vendiamo Ballotelli e compriamo Dzeko l'anno prossimo vinceremo lo scudetto".




Continui a non capire. Si parla di costruire una squadra attorno ad un giocatore, coprendone i difetti ed esaltandone le qualità. Non di avere un giocatore fortissimo e 10 scarsi.
Ad esempio io attorno ad El Shaarawy costruirei un attacco così (mi interessano le caratteristiche):

Cerci-Klaassen-EL SHAARAWY
Dzeko

Io trovo assolutamente complicato costruirla attorno a Balotelli invece.
Parlo di caratteristiche.
Parli di un'immagine folcloristica... ma grazie a quell'immagine folcloristica hai vinto le ultime 2 Champions League (nel 2003, squadra costruita semplicemente attorno al folcloristico Shevchenko, e nel 2007, squadra costruita solo e per il folcloristico Kakà).
Per non parlare dell'attuale Juve che ha costruito tutto attorno al folcloristico Pirlo.


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Marzo 2014)

El Sharaawy al contrario di Balotelli ha dimostrato qualcosa.


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

Stai dicendo cose fuori dal mondo:

1) Le prestazioni di Montolivo tra il 2012 e il 2013 sono state il giorno e la notte, in ogni fase di gioco. de Jong aveva giocato più della metà delle partite di quel girone (12 per la precisione). De Sciglio era uno dei migliori terzini della serie A. Emanuelson faceva un grande lavoro offensivo senza alcuna responsabilità difensiva. Matri ha sostituito Pazzini. Constant e Abate erano giocatori di calcio e non di bocce. Su Ambrosini e Kakà ti posso dar ragione ma Robinho qualche partita l'aveva giocata decentemente (Sampdoria, Juventus, Torino, Pescara). Abbiati ti assicuro che era un altro portiere.

2) Continui a dire di costruire intorno ad El Sha quando è chiaro che fisicamente non ci si può fidare e tatticamente abbiamo visto i limiti nel 2013, Cerci o non Cerci (vedi nazionale).

3) Non ho mai detto di costruire una squadra *su* Balotelli ma che dobbiamo costruire una squadra. 

4) I maggiori problemi vengono dalla fase difensiva (74a difesa d'Europa su 98 squadre), dall'assenza di un giocatore con un minimo di gamba a centrocampo (abbiamo visto l'effetto mr. sconosciuto Taarabt che nelle prime partite sembrava Gesù) e dall'equivoco di aver messo in sala di regia un Montolivo che non sa fare il regista.

5) Dire che la Champions League 2003 l'abbiamo vinta solo grazie a Shevchenko mi ha fatto cadere dalla sedia, esattamente come il Kakà che nel 2007 giocava con quei brocchi di Dida, Cafu, Nesta, Maldini, Ambosini, Gattuso, Pirlo, Seedorf, Inzaghi...


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Marzo 2014)

Balotelli via dal Milan, ripeto, non è solo questione tecnica. E' questione morale, nostra morale e la sua, corrotta e viziata.


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Balotelli via dal Milan, ripeto, non è solo questione tecnica. E' questione morale, nostra morale e la sua, corrotta e viziata.



Lo so che tu la metti sul morale... ma io Balotelli non lo conosco personalmente e per questo motivo non mi sogno di criticarlo sull'uomo che è dato che non ha stuprato vergini o derubato canoniche... 

E poi stiamo parlando di pallone insomma... Icardi è 100.000 volte peggio di Balotelli "moralmente" ma chiedi in questo momento ad un interista se lo vorrebbe mai fuori squadra... Chiedi ad un tifoso del Manchester United se non rivorrebbe C.Ronaldo dato che è andato con tutte le prostitute di Manchester...


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Lo so che tu la metti sul morale... ma io Balotelli non lo conosco personalmente e per questo motivo non mi sogno di criticarlo sull'uomo che è dato che non ha stuprato vergini o derubato canoniche...
> 
> E poi stiamo parlando di pallone insomma... Icardi è 100.000 volte peggio di Balotelli "moralmente" ma chiedi in questo momento ad un interista se lo vorrebbe mai fuori squadra... Chiedi ad un tifoso del Manchester United se non rivorrebbe C.Ronaldo dato che è andato con tutte le prostitute di Manchester...



Ma infatti basta guardare cosa dice, come si comporta, le sue priorità. Bastano queste tre cose per giudicarlo. Ovvio che non sto mica chiedendo l'impiccagione pubblica di balotelli: chiedo solo che vada via dalla squadra che tifo perchè mi rispecchio, e credo anche il Milan, quello vero si rispecchi, in ben altri valori.

L'esempio di C.Ronaldo non calza: lui è uno che in allenamento da l'anima, e in campo anche di più.


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma infatti basta guardare cosa dice, come si comporta, le sue priorità. Bastano queste tre cose per giudicarlo. Ovvio che non sto mica chiedendo l'impiccagione pubblica di balotelli: chiedo solo che vada via dalla squadra che tifo perchè mi rispecchio, e credo anche il Milan, quello vero si rispecchi, in ben altri valori.
> 
> L'esempio di C.Ronaldo non calza: lui è uno che in allenamento da l'anima, e in campo anche di più.



Ok ma allora non parliamo di morale... Chiamiamola etica del lavoro...


----------



## mandraghe (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Lo so che tu la metti sul morale... ma io Balotelli non lo conosco personalmente e per questo motivo non mi sogno di criticarlo sull'uomo che è dato che non ha stuprato vergini o derubato canoniche...
> 
> E poi stiamo parlando di pallone insomma... Icardi è 100.000 volte peggio di Balotelli "moralmente" ma chiedi in questo momento ad un interista se lo vorrebbe mai fuori squadra... Chiedi ad un tifoso del Manchester United se non rivorrebbe C.Ronaldo dato che è andato con tutte le prostitute di Manchester...



Dai confessa sei stipendiato da Balotelli 

Tornando seri, non capisci che qua nessuno contesta il potenziale, qua si contesta che al Milan queste capacità le si sono viste solo di rado, anche in quelle poche gare in cui abbiamo giocato bene Balotelli non si è esaltato, anzi...al contrario ci ha risolto qualche gara in cui abbiamo fatto pena, però tutti speravamo che al Milan crescesse e diventasse fondamendale, ad es. come lo era Ibra o Sheva, invece è regredito...

boh mi pare troppo semplicistico scaricare tutto sulla squadra, ad. es ElSha ha mostrato miglioramenti, De Jong ha sempre lottato ed anche quando facciamo schifo raramente è insufficiente, Balo invece ha sempre quell'aria di uno che sembra che ci stia facendo un favore, sempre scazzato e indolente (ricordi l'elettricità di Inzaghi? l'hai mai vista in Balo????)

Detto questo sono d'accordissimo nel dire che non è lui il problema principale del Milan, però se se ne andasse in cambio di 30-35 milioni, non mi deprimerei, come invece successe con Ibra, cioè non lo vedo insostituibile, poi che siano altri da cacciare, beh questo lo direbbe anche monsieur de La Palisse


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Stai dicendo cose fuori dal mondo:
> 
> 1) Le prestazioni di Montolivo tra il 2012 e il 2013 sono state il giorno e la notte, in ogni fase di gioco. de Jong aveva giocato più della metà delle partite di quel girone (12 per la precisione). De Sciglio era uno dei migliori terzini della serie A. Emanuelson faceva un grande lavoro offensivo senza alcuna responsabilità difensiva. Matri ha sostituito Pazzini. Constant e Abate erano giocatori di calcio e non di bocce. Su Ambrosini e Kakà ti posso dar ragione ma Robinho qualche partita l'aveva giocata decentemente (Sampdoria, Juventus, Torino, Pescara). Abbiati ti assicuro che era un altro portiere.
> 
> ...



memoria corta del tifoso e inesattezze.
1) Montolivo ha iniziato a giocare bene dopo l'infortunio di De Jong (inizio dicembre se non sbaglio), nel ruolo di regista davanti alla difesa. da mezzala aveva fatto pena. de jong aveva giocato 12 partite e tutte ORRIBILI, se non le ultime 2 o 3 ("abbiamo perso De Jong nel momento in cui stava iniziando ad ingranare"(cit.), emanuelson non giocava, tanto che fu dato in prestito. La squadra iniziò a girare dopo la partita contro la Juve, prima di allora 4 vittorie, 6 sconfitte e 3 pareggi (andamento simile a quest'anno). Difesa ugualmente colabrodo (18 gol subiti vs 20). Abate era scandaloso esattamente come quest'anno, Abbiati idem, e uguaqlmente tutti gli altri. se vuoi ti posto un editoriale che sembra scritto l'altro ieri, invece risale a Milan-Fiorentina:1-3 (El Hamdauoi )

2)non ci si può fidare per quale motivo? perché ha avuto un infortunio al piede come mio fratello? io non mi fido di chi ha cronici problemi muscolari o ginocchia di cristallo... o di caratteri del cavolo.

3) d'accordissimo

4) d'accordissimo

5) trovami dove ho detto che hai vinto grazie solo a Shevchenko! Ho solo detto che c'è stata pianificazione ed è stata costruita una squadra attorno a Shevchenko. E' solo la realtà dei fatti. Ed è stato quel tipo di programmazione a farti vincere la Champions. Ovvio che ne beneficiano tutti se la squadra è costruita attorno al giocatore giusto. Nel 2007 idem. Questi 2 erano i "colossi" di quelle squadre, ma ovviamente c'erano dei "perni", lo zoccolo duro... Ma sono stati questi 2 giocatori ad essere al centro del progetto.


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Continui a non capire. Si parla di costruire una squadra attorno ad un giocatore, coprendone i difetti ed esaltandone le qualità. Non di avere un giocatore fortissimo e 10 scarsi.
> Ad esempio io attorno ad El Shaarawy costruirei un attacco così (mi interessano le caratteristiche):
> 
> Cerci-Klaassen-EL SHAARAWY
> ...



Ma nel 2007 non abbiamo costruito quasi niente anche perché non è arrivato nessuno di importante, se parli di mercato, se parli a livello calcistico ti do ragione


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> memoria corta del tifoso e inesattezze.
> 1) Montolivo ha iniziato a giocare bene dopo l'infortunio di De Jong (inizio dicembre se non sbaglio), nel ruolo di regista davanti alla difesa. da mezzala aveva fatto pena. de jong aveva giocato 12 partite e tutte ORRIBILI, se non le ultime 2 o 3 ("abbiamo perso De Jong nel momento in cui stava iniziando ad ingranare"(cit.), emanuelson non giocava, tanto che fu dato in prestito. La squadra iniziò a girare dopo la partita contro la Juve, prima di allora 4 vittorie, 6 sconfitte e 3 pareggi (andamento simile a quest'anno). Difesa ugualmente colabrodo (18 gol subiti vs 20). Abate era scandaloso esattamente come quest'anno, Abbiati idem, e uguaqlmente tutti gli altri. se vuoi ti posto un editoriale che sembra scritto l'altro ieri, invece risale a Milan-Fiorentina:1-3 (El Hamdauoi )
> 
> 2)non ci si può fidare per quale motivo? perché ha avuto un infortunio al piede come mio fratello? io non mi fido di chi ha cronici problemi muscolari o ginocchia di cristallo... o di caratteri del cavolo.
> ...



1) de Jong aveva giocato esattamente agli stessi livelli di quest'anno, non benissimo la prima con il Bologna ma poi sempre bene e diverse molto bene anche se come quest'anno non aveva influito granché sui risultati finali. Anche Montolivo aveva giocato parecchie partite decenti (Samp, Cagliari, Inter, Lazio, Genoa, Palermo, Chievo, Fiorentina, Napoli, Juventus) senza mai incidere sul risultato proprio per le sue incapacità di "regia". Emanuelson aveva giocato anche lui 12 volte con discrete partite (contro Atalanta, Inter, Lazio, Chievo). I risultati sono girati quando Mexes e Zapata hanno iniziato a dare un po' di solidità dietro, avevamo preso gol praticamente in ogni partita... Comunque è inutile fare il processo alle singole prestazioni di tutti i giocatori... A me non sembra che le prestazioni fossero uguali comunque è indubbio che il girone d'andata 2012 di El Sha fosse stato nettamente meglio di quello di Balotelli 2013...

2) il famoso problema al ginocchio che si trascina da 4 anni non mi lascia per niente tranquillo...

5) quelle erano squadre con talmente tanti fenomeni che è semplicemente sbagliato dire che sono state costruite intorno ad un solo giocatore. Se nella rosa fosse mancato un Maldini, o un Nesta o un Pirlo o un Seedorf o un Inzaghi nè il signor Kakà, nè il signor Shevchenko avrebbero potuto vincere nulla...
Abbiamo visto la leggenda del grande giocatore dove porta... Ibra con la Svezia non qualificato al Mondiale, Ibra e Thiago e niente scudetto nel 2012... per vincere qualcosa le squadre bisogna costruirle su almeno 4/5 giocatori forti (Buffon, Chiellini, Pirlo, Vidal, Tevez) e diversi giocatori affidabili che sposino il progetto tattico...


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dai confessa sei stipendiato da Balotelli
> 
> Tornando seri, non capisci che qua nessuno contesta il potenziale, qua si contesta che al Milan queste capacità le si sono viste solo di rado, anche in quelle poche gare in cui abbiamo giocato bene Balotelli non si è esaltato, anzi...al contrario ci ha risolto qualche gara in cui abbiamo fatto pena, però tutti speravamo che al Milan crescesse e diventasse fondamendale, ad es. come lo era Ibra o Sheva, invece è regredito...
> 
> ...



Confesso.. Lo sono... 

Scherzi a parte da quando è andato via Allegri ogni frustrazione dei tifosi è andata su Balotelli e visto il lavoro criminale fatto dalla coppia Berlusconi Galliani mi sembra del tutto assurdo attaccare e addossare tutte le colpe su un ragazzo di 23 anni che sicuramente ha tanti difetti ma è anche uno dei pochi prospetti che abbiamo in Italia...

Il suo stile di gioco "a strappo" l'ha sempre avuto e ci eravamo illusi che in 6 mesi potesse diventare un Cavani (che tra l'altro ha lasciato moglie e figli per una cassiera di Napoli ) quando è evidente che un presunto campioncino per diventare tale deve lavorare a 1000 in un ambiente perfetto. Lui non sta lavorando a 1000 e il nostro ambiente quest'anno è la cosa più imperfetta al mondo... Illudersi che potesse fare la magia era una cosa talmente naïf che solo Galliani poteva crederci...

Da sempre dico che non mi piace il suo atteggiamento molle in campo e in allenamento, che non mi piace il muso lungo quando segna, detesto che non sappia controllarsi e di tanto in tanto perda le staffe in campo... 

Ma i numeri questo ragazzo ce gli ha... E in un Milan disastrato è riuscito comunque ad avere una media spaventosa (rigori o non rigori) soprattutto se confrontata con quella dei suoi esperti compagni... Dire adesso che per ripartire bisogna venderlo o che un qualsiasi altro attaccante della serie a farebbe tranquillamente meglio di lui mi sembra una mezza eresia dato che ben conosciamo quali sono i reali problemi della nostra società/squadra...


----------



## Djici (23 Marzo 2014)

[MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION]

io vorrei sapere come vuoi costruire una squadra forte, con un progetto tecnico tattico interessante con balotelli in mezzo.
e difficilissimo esaltarne le qualita.

esattamente come era difficile mettere boateng in schemi...
troppa anarchia.

ma ripeto che purtroppo per ora, di lui e quasi impensabile fare a meno... quindi non sto dicendo che lo dobbiamo cedere.
ci fosse un presidente tipo psg lo manderei via in 2 secondi.


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

Prenderei a "modello" Italia - Germania... Non mi pare che lì Balotelli avesse giocato male o fatto giocare male la squadra...


----------



## Djici (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Prenderei a "modello" Italia - Germania... Non mi pare che lì Balotelli avesse giocato male o fatto giocare male la squadra...



ok, quindi un 4312 con una seconda punta tipo cassano ?
quindi snaturiamo completamente elsha per balo... ci potrebbe pure stare (anche se io non lo farei mai).

era il "progetto" voluto da allegri (o berlusconi ?)... abbiamo iniziato la stagione cosi... e le cose non andavano bene per la squadra e non andavano bene nemmeno per balotelli.
certo non aveva un cassano... ma tanto un cassano a prezzo interessante non lo trovi facilmente.

e poi come hai detto in un altro posto e nettamente piu facile giocare quando hai piu spazio.
lo spazio che aveva balo contro la germania (che giocava a viso aperto... anzi di piu perche pensavano di vincere facilmente) non lo avra mai in serie a... a parte contro roma, napoli e juve.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Higuain non mi sembra che al Real o al Napoli abbia giocato in un sistema di gioco avulso e con quei fenomeni che si ritrova dietro Balotelli... Come Cavani sempre al Napoli o al PSG...
> 
> *El Shaarawy è stato una sorpresa per capacità fisiche e rientro con il tiro a giro, non appena è calato fisicamente e i difensori hanno capito il suo movimento non ne ha messa più una...*
> 
> ...



- ElSha non ha mica solo il rientro con tiro a giro, è un falso mito. Ha segnato in ogni modo, e guarda caso ha smesso di segnare ed è _calato in fase offensiva_ proprio con l'arrivo di Balotelli. Avesse battuto rigori e punizioni sarebbe stato capocannoniere, ma si è puntato tutto sul Balo, con lo zampino di Raiola...
i gol dell'andata 2012-2013 Tutti i goal di El Shaarawy 12/13 : Andata serie A 12/13 - YouTube 

- Non ci sono solo i club, ma anche le nazionali


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Prenderei a "modello" Italia - Germania... Non mi pare che lì Balotelli avesse giocato male o fatto giocare male la squadra...



Ci mancherebbe che non avesse fatto qualche grande partita. Il senso del topic è che adesso tanti attaccanti fanno meglio di lui, che è peggiorato, e che la fase offensiva non è buona anche per colpa sua.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dire adesso che per ripartire bisogna venderlo o che un qualsiasi altro attaccante della serie a farebbe tranquillamente meglio di lui mi sembra una mezza eresia dato che ben conosciamo quali sono i reali problemi della nostra società/squadra...



Beh qua hai indubbiamente ragione, ciò che non mi convince del tuo ragionamento è l'imprenscindibilità di Balotelli.


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> ok, quindi un 4312 con una seconda punta tipo cassano ?
> quindi snaturiamo completamente elsha per balo... ci potrebbe pure stare (anche se io non lo farei mai).
> 
> era il "progetto" voluto da allegri (o berlusconi ?)... abbiamo iniziato la stagione cosi... e le cose non andavano bene per la squadra e non andavano bene nemmeno per balotelli.
> ...



Secondo me andrebbe anche meglio anche in un 4231 con giocatori "di ruolo" o un 4321... La posizione di Cassano non era proprio in linea con Balotelli e fisicamente faceva 1/15 del lavoro che farebbe El Sha o un qualsiasi calciatore con meno di 30 anni.. 

L'unico problema di El Sha è il solo uso del destro.. Se vuole rimanere largo a sinistra deve imparare ad usare anche il sinistro e considerando che è stato fermo così tanto, proprio per il piede sinistro, dubito che riuscirà a nobilitarlo di molto... Visto il lavoro che sta facendo Seedorf non mi stupirei se (sempre che restino tutti al Milan) ci ritrovassimo spesso sia con De Sci che con El Sha sulla destra...

Il secondo gol con la Germania era in una prateria ma il primo era a difesa schierata e l'ha fatto di testa con un bell'inserimento da centravanti puro... Contro Neuer e amici...

L'equivoco di inizio stagione è che gli hanno messo davanti Matri e lui non aveva assolutamente il controllo del centro attacco... Con Cassano tutto a sinistra il problema non si era posto, al massimo lui allargava a destra cosa che con El Sha non è riuscita molto bene ma credo anche perché El Sha aveva molti più incarichi di copertura e arrivava davanti alla porta molto meno lucido...

È evidente che un Cassano "affidabile" non lo trovi con il nostro budget ma se è per quello anche un cambio Balotelli - Cerci, Klaassen e Dzeko è da fantascienza estrema... 

Per assurdo se qualcuno riuscisse a recuperare minimamente un Honda come lo si era visto in nazionale non credo che con il suo mancino sia un giocatore da buttare via, soprattutto se alternato con un Kakà part time e un altro esterno decente... 

Comunque secondo me i problemi principali del nostro gioco offensivo sono la scarsa regia di Montolivo, gli inserimenti nulli dei centrocampisti (Poli tanto cuore ma poco freddo nel tiro e nell'ultimo passaggio) e l'inutilità di 3 mezzali che non si muovono e che non sanno assolutamente giocare sugli esterni...



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh qua hai indubbiamente ragione, ciò che non mi convince del tuo ragionamento è l'imprenscindibilità di Balotelli.



Non ho mai parlato di un'imprenscindibilità di Balotelli ma dell'imprenscindibilità di liberarci di tanta zavorra e magari di riprovare con un sistema di gioco più sensato in cui Balotelli per un altro annetto lo si potrebbe provare senza cercare chissà quali altri attaccanti che non è detto assolutamente che siano più congeniali di lui per il nostro gioco o freddi sotto porta...


----------



## Gas (23 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bah, state trattando Mario come una pippa qualsiasi.......



Si infatti, secondo me è poco più di una pippa qualsiasi !


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Ottobre 2014)

Aggiorniamo questo topic? o è da chiudere?



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Secondo me con uno qualsiasi di questi al suo posto il Milan farebbe meglio.
> 
> Atalanta - Denis
> Cagliari - Pinilla, Ibarbo
> ...



Si potrebbe aggiornare la lista, ma il succo non cambia. 



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe che non avesse fatto qualche grande partita. Il senso del topic è che adesso tanti attaccanti fanno meglio di lui, che è peggiorato, e che la fase offensiva non è buona anche per colpa sua.



E quest'anno la fase offensiva va molto meglio. Se n'è accorto anche il presidente, che ha avuto sempre ragione sul Balo purtroppo.


----------



## Dexter (14 Ottobre 2014)

Se dobbiamo fare l'elenco degli attaccanti migliori di Balo in Premier conviene aprire un forum nuovo perché in questo non ci entrano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo fare l'elenco degli attaccanti migliori di Balo in Premier conviene aprire un forum nuovo perché in questo non ci entrano


Occhio che le classifiche non mentono. Per rendimento, in questa stagione, Balo sarà sul podio tra tutti gli attaccanti europei ad occhio e croce


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2014)

In Italia Tevez e Higuain. Basta.


----------

